# Cab Driver Goes to Heaven



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 9, 2008)

A cab driver reaches the Pearly Gates and announces his presence to St. Peter, who looks him up in his Big Book. Upon reading the entry for the cabbie, St. Peter invites him to pick up a silk robe and a golden staff and to proceed into Heaven. 

A preacher is next in line behind the cabby and has been watching these proceedings with interest. He announces himself to St. Peter. Upon scanning the preacher's entry in the Big Book, St. Peter furrows his brow and says, "Okay, we'll let you in. Take that cloth robe and wooden staff." 

The preacher is astonished and replies, "But I am a man of the cloth. You gave that cab driver a gold staff and a silk robe. Surely I rate higher than a cabbie." 

St. Peter responded matter-of-factly, "This is Heaven. Up here, we are interested in results. When you preached, people slept. When the cabbie drove his taxi, people prayed."


----------



## lallieth (Feb 9, 2008)

:rolling:that one is worth sharing with my family..


----------



## Into The Light (Feb 9, 2008)

i really like that one


----------



## Halo (Feb 9, 2008)

:rofl: :love-it:


----------

